# Any ideas??



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Ok, right now I have a 1500 Silverado with 290,000kms on it. I have my Meyer 6.8’ drive pro on it and it works pretty good. 

I have purchased a 6 ton dump trailer for next year and will be purchasing a new or 1 or 2 year old 2500 Silverado come spring. I’m debating on either keeping the 1500 with the dinky plow or selling the truck and plow and using that money towards a new plow for the new truck.

I’m looking for a bit of advice and some opinions on what I should do. The cost to keep it as a back up plow truck is also a concern. Not sure if it’s worth it. Maintenance, insurance etc. just to sit there in case of an emergency. 

Not sure if I should just get rid of the truck or not. I’d hate to hang a plow off a new truck, but if it makes sense to do that for next year vs keeping the old truck then I will. 

I need a new 2500 regardless, but I’m waiting until spring to buy. 

What would you guys do in my situation?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

Well you don't have a backup now. Personally I would not feel comfortable without back up or at least someone reliable to watch my back.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Selling the 1/2ton won't bring mulch money so I'd keep it. Also get a 3500 instead of the 2500 for weight / towing capacity.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I didn’t think there was any difference between the 2500 and 3500. I’m guessing towing capacity would be the same with the 6.0L but maybe it can take more weight in the bed? Idk...


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HadiCoop said:


> I didn't think there was any difference between the 2500 and 3500. I'm guessing towing capacity would be the same with the 6.0L but maybe it can take more weight in the bed? Idk...


 Yes a 6.0 in a 2500 or 3500 will tow similar except for the 3500 has a higher towing capacity and will handle the plow better. It's not a motor thing.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

Better tow capacity because of the dual tires at the back?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> Better tow capacity because of the dual tires at the back?


Single wheel 2500 vs single wheel 3500 the 3500 has higher ratings.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HadiCoop said:


> Better tow capacity because of the dual tires at the back?


 What Buff said.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

What rear axle ratio is better? 4:10 or 3:73?


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

HadiCoop said:


> What rear axle ratio is better? 4:10 or 3:73?


 No, has nothing to do with drive train. It's a suspension thing, heavier truck it will take your trailer better and your front end holding your plow. The gears is up to you.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Single wheel 2500 vs single wheel 3500 the 3500 has higher ratings.


Is there a big difference in weight rating vs price?


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

FredG said:


> No, has nothing to do with drive train. It's a suspension thing, heavier truck it will take your trailer better and your front end holding your plow. The gears is up to you.


So it'll probably ride like a lumber wagon then? Lol


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> What rear axle ratio is better? 4:10 or 3:73?


It depends on the type of use, hi way driving or not and the type of terrain (big hills/mtns) or relativity flat
For a mixed use vehicle meaning towing and non towing 3:73 with a mix of hi way driving/speeds would be my choice and is what I have. For towing all the time 4:10 is the way to go.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> Is there a big difference in weight rating vs price?


"Build" the pickup with the options you want on a 2500 and 3500 on the GM website:
https://www.chevrolet.com/silverado-pickup-trucks
Regarding the ride go to the dealer, the 3500 will be a little stiffer when empty put loaded the settle down. Also when loaded having a higher spring rate the 3500 in more stable when driving.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

BUFF said:


> "Build" the pickup with the options you want on a 2500 and 3500 on the GM website:
> https://www.chevrolet.com/silverado-pickup-trucks
> Regarding the ride go to the dealer, the 3500 will be a little stiffer when empty put loaded the settle down. Also when loaded having a higher spring rate the 3500 in more stable when driving.


Lol, funny you say that, I just started to do this. And it seems like the 3:73 is only available with the diesel option anyways.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

So even though the backup truck (1500) will cost me around $4k a year to keep on the road, you guys are saying it’s worth it? 

Then I gotta buy another bigger plow for the new truck. Ouch...


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> So even though the backup truck (1500) will cost me around $4k a year to keep on the road, you guys are saying it's worth it?
> 
> Then I gotta buy another bigger plow for the new truck. Ouch...


What's driving the $4k in cost, full coverage insurance should be $500yr <> and if you occasionally drive it a couple times a month maintenance cost should be next to nothing.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

BUFF said:


> What's driving the $4k in cost, full coverage insurance should be $500yr <> and if you occasionally drive it a couple times a month maintenance cost should be next to nothing.


Yeah insurance is $81 a month and plow insurance is $2200 a year. Then a bit of maintenance.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> Yeah insurance is $81 a month and plow insurance is $2200 a year. Then a bit of maintenance.


Plow insurance?


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

BUFF said:


> Plow insurance?


To add a plow to my truck cost an additional $2200 on my general liability insurance. I just call it plow insurance


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> To add a plow to my truck cost an additional $2200 on my general liability insurance. I just call it plow insurance


My business G/L with $2m coverage is $650/yr and my plow is cover under my vehicle policy.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

I have 1 years experience plowing. If I had 5 or more years experience it would’ve only cost me an additional $200/yr.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> I have 1 years experience plowing. If I had 5 or more years experience it would've only cost me an additional $200/yr.


Ouch...... Did you ever do any snow removal with a shovel or snow blower prior to using a plow or any equipment be it farm or construction? If so that counts as experience.
Adding another truck with a plow should be covered under your current GL policy. I suggest you check with your agent.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

yeah, shovel and blower which I still use. no prior experience, if I did I would also have to prove it with a letter from previous employer. supposedly $2200 for the year is cheap. they also take the cost of the plow into consideration as well as how much income you will be making with it. I called around everywhere when the lady (current insurer) told me it would cost $2200. I thought it was insane, which I still do, but after calling around I quickly realized they were still the cheapest. I got quotes anywhere from $5-$10k. everybody is trying to sue everybody up in Canada!

a guy in my area supposedly gave up all his commercials this year because his premiums shot up to like $30k.

residential is a lot cheaper than commercials. which makes sense because there is less of a chance that the homeowner that you've built a quality relationship with will end up suing you. probably not even a thought in their minds.


----------



## HadiCoop (Aug 1, 2016)

also, did the build and price on chevys website and for the same packages, interior & exterior features the price difference was around $100 between the 2500 & 3500.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

HadiCoop said:


> also, did the build and price on chevys website and for the same packages, interior & exterior features the price difference was around $100 between the 2500 & 3500.


Since the cost is nothing more than a dinner with the wife the 3500 is a no brainer. However being a 3500 I've head registration cost may be higher and you're limited to what hi ways you can drive on in some states back east and the same may apply for you in eastern Cannanananananananada.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

FredG said:


> Well you don't have a backup now. Personally I would not feel comfortable without back up or at least someone reliable to watch my back.


Rumor on the playground is everyone should have at least a dozen backups. Thumbs Up


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

HadiCoop said:


> also, did the build and price on chevys website and for the same packages, interior & exterior features the price difference was around $100 between the 2500 & 3500.


The only difference that I can see between my 2500 and 3500 GM's is the 3500 has an additional "helper spring" with added stop perches on the rear leaf springs.

2500 is 10,000 GVWR (i think that is what I remember)
3500 is 11,000 GVWR


----------



## Mr.Markus (Jan 7, 2010)

Last time I bought (2007) the difference was 800 pounds of payload.

Hadicoop, do you leave town for work, or are all your residentials in Fergus?


----------

